# Looking for two anglers,costa rica trip



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone interested? Submariner(Ed) and myself are trying to put a group of four anglers together to fish out of Tamarindo,Costa Rica, from the 29th of this month to 3rd . I have been in touch with Capt Lee, booking several days would cost us 800$ day for the boat, check his web site, kingpinsportfishing.Open to try another outfit if you can suggest a good one.Could pick you up in SanJose or Liberia on the 29th.
Contact me via email,[email protected] if serious about coming, I am now in Trinidad but will be back on Wendesday
Stop dreaming guys and let's do this !! :thumbsup:


----------

